# Chain Reaction



## Ether's Bane (Dec 28, 2009)

You're given a board with a word at the top and bottom of a list, with the rest blanked out. You have to guess the word below it. However, the word must logically follow the next, as in:

Komodo
Dragon
Force
Field
Trip
Up
Turn
Around

Komodo dragon, DragonForce, force field, field trip, trip up, upturn, turn around.

Also, you may guess either the blank closest to the top, or the blank closest to the bottom. You must specify in your guess which one you're going for. The number of hyphens in each blank is the number of letters in that word. If you guess one incorrectly, a letter for that blank is revealed. Let's go!

Current Board:

Tricked
Twice
C----
Cane
Sugar
Rush
Hour
Glass



Spoiler



Completed Boards:

Color
Television
Commercial
Brand
New
Mexico
City
Slicker

Federal
Police
Man
Power
Drill
Sergeant
Frog
Legs

Chris
Cornell
University
Campus
Gossip
Girl
Scout
Oath

That's
Hot
Flash
Fire
Blast
Beat
Box
Jellyfish

Electric
Guitar
Hero
Sandwich
Bread
Stick
Insect
Repellent

Inch
Perfect
Square
Root
Stock
Market
Place
Holder



Points:

Blazie: 15
Kammington: 11
Sage Noctowl: 8
SonicNintendo: 3
Grass King: 2
Scyther: 1
turbler: 1
Hematophyte: 1
Cryptica: 1
Sofa: 1


----------



## Blazie (Jan 1, 2010)

Is the second from the bottom "rain" and second from the top "photograph"?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 1, 2010)

second from the top is paintbrush?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 3, 2010)

All wrong. More letters!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 3, 2010)

Second from the top is television. I know this.

Above cool is slicker?


----------



## Blazie (Jan 4, 2010)

Aha! Second from the bottom is "city"!


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 4, 2010)

Color
Television
_Programmes?_


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 5, 2010)

Television and city are right. Programmes is wrong.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 5, 2010)

Television commercial?

Bigger city?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 7, 2010)

Commercial is right. Bigger is wrong.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 7, 2010)

Commercial break?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 7, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 7, 2010)

Commercial brand.

Brand new.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, and yes!


----------



## Blazie (Jan 8, 2010)

New
Modern?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 8, 2010)

Incorrect. *adds letter*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 9, 2010)

New Mexico
Mexico City.

I'm good at this shit.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 9, 2010)

Correct! The new board is up.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 9, 2010)

Bare legs.


----------



## Blazie (Jan 9, 2010)

federal leader?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 9, 2010)

Both wrong.


----------



## Blazie (Jan 9, 2010)

Fair legs? Federal policy?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 9, 2010)

Wrong again, on both!


----------



## Scyther (Jan 9, 2010)

Frog 
legs


----------



## Grass King (Jan 9, 2010)

Federal Police


----------



## Blazie (Jan 9, 2010)

If Grass King's right, Police Man.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 10, 2010)

All three are right.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2010)

Man eater, Poisoned frog?


----------



## turbler (Jan 28, 2010)

Man Power?


----------



## Blazie (Feb 1, 2010)

Tropical Frog?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 24, 2010)

Manpower is right. The others are wrong.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Feb 28, 2010)

Power PLANT


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 8, 2010)

Seedling frog?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 8, 2010)

Both wrong.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 9, 2010)

Power Drill?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Hogia (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't get this. I probably should've read the first page.


----------



## Blazie (Mar 13, 2010)

Drill sergeant. =)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, but you didn't say Sergeant Frog, so you only get one point.

The new board is up.


----------



## Chaon (Mar 14, 2010)

Under Oath, and Over Under?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 16, 2010)

Assuming Under Oath is correct, Down Under?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 16, 2010)

All are wrong.

Yay! Letters!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 19, 2010)

Chris Cornell, Cornell University

Go Soundgarden woooo


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 19, 2010)

Both are right.


----------



## Grass King (Mar 19, 2010)

University Campus?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Mar 24, 2010)

Campus Map.

Amidoinitrite?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Apr 1, 2010)

sworn oath?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 2, 2010)

Both wrong.


----------



## Blazie (Apr 2, 2010)

Campus ground.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Apr 5, 2010)

Campus ground?

Has that been said?


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, why didn't I bother to read the first post? :sweatdrop:

I believe it's Campus Gossip.

Now that I know how it works, I know the rest of the board. xD


----------



## Blazie (Apr 6, 2010)

Hematophyte: You can say as much as you know. So: Gossip girl, girl scout, scout oath. =)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 8, 2010)

Absolutely right! The new board is up.


----------



## Blazie (Apr 8, 2010)

That's New; Sea Jellyfish?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote Paris Hilton:  the words are:
That's hot.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 10, 2010)

SonicNintendo is right. Blazie is wrong, twice.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Apr 10, 2010)

wow.  just being stupid with that one.
next one is....hot stuff?


----------



## Blazie (Apr 10, 2010)

Big jellyfish?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 11, 2010)

Box Jellyfish?

Hot Space?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 16, 2010)

Box jellyfish is right. The others are wrong.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Apr 16, 2010)

hot fudge!
and... gift box?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 16, 2010)

Hot Flame?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 17, 2010)

All are wrong.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 17, 2010)

Hot Flash? Hot Flare?

Blue Box?


----------



## Blazie (Apr 17, 2010)

If hot flash is right, flash fire.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Apr 17, 2010)

hot flare?  probably wrong, but hey, what do I have to lose?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 18, 2010)

Hot flash and flash fire are right.


----------



## Blazie (Apr 18, 2010)

Fire truck!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 18, 2010)

Beat Box.

Truck beat? Makes no sense, buuut.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 19, 2010)

Beat box is right. Fire truck and truck beat are wrong.


----------



## Blazie (Apr 20, 2010)

Fire blast, blast beat?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Apr 22, 2010)

fire blaze?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 22, 2010)

Blazie is right! The new board is up.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 23, 2010)

Insect Repellent.

Electric BOOGYOOGYOOGY


----------



## Severus Snape (Apr 23, 2010)

so ends with insect repellent

electric type maybe to start or electric signal?


----------



## Blazie (Apr 23, 2010)

Electric socket?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Apr 23, 2010)

Electric....Outlet?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 25, 2010)

Insect repellent is right. Other than that, you were all wrong on electric.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Apr 25, 2010)

Electric Guitar!
Guitar Hero?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 25, 2010)

Guitar Pick?

Water Insect?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 25, 2010)

Sage Noctowl, you were right twice. Kammington, you're wrong on both.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Apr 26, 2010)

Could it be a SMALL Insect?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it's Stick Insect. :D

Also, I wanna say Hero Spear, but that's from Dragon Quest and no one would get it D:


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 30, 2010)

Sage Noctowl, you're wrong. Cryptica, Stick Insect is right, but Hero Spear is wrong.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Apr 30, 2010)

HERO SANDWICH?
sandwich bread
Bread stick?


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 2, 2010)

Yes, yes, and yes! The new board is up.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 2, 2010)

Inchworm?


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 3, 2010)

Place Holder (for the bottom)?

EDIT: Or possibly Drink Holder?


----------



## Blazie (May 7, 2010)

Inch shorter?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 7, 2010)

Inch forward?


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 9, 2010)

All wrong except Place Holder.


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 9, 2010)

Inch PERCENT?
and...
SECOND place?


----------



## PinserPerson (May 10, 2010)

these games confuse me. never been too good at 'em


----------



## Sage Noctowl (May 10, 2010)

Imma make up something and say *Inch Perfect*


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 12, 2010)

another idea: INCH PERFORM


----------



## Sage Noctowl (May 13, 2010)

I'm going to also guess *Secret* Place


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 17, 2010)

HIDING place


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 20, 2010)

Inch Perfect is right. The others are wrong.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (May 20, 2010)

MARKET place


----------



## Blazie (May 20, 2010)

Black market if Sage is right, and above that coal black?


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 20, 2010)

if market is right, then.... FRUIT market?
and perfect PERSON


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 31, 2010)

Market Place is right. The others are all wrong.


----------



## Blazie (May 31, 2010)

Stock market. =)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2010)

Check mah shtock o' ammoonishan, san!


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 4, 2010)

Perfect Strike???


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

7-10 Split!

(It was supposed to be Texan, or something like that...)


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 10, 2010)

Perfect Square?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 10, 2010)

Kellog's Rice Crispy Cuboids


----------



## Blazie (Jun 10, 2010)

Square root, root stock?

Yami...I suggest that you read the first post, because I'm not sure you understand the game. ^^;


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 10, 2010)

Stock up on ammo

Sorry, I think I may have been in another game...


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 11, 2010)

root stack?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 13, 2010)

Blazie, you're right thrice. Sofa, you got yours right. Everyone else is wrong.

The new board is up.


----------



## Blazie (Jun 13, 2010)

Thin glass...tricked again?


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 13, 2010)

tiger, woods, tree, trunk,


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 14, 2010)

um, shot glass?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 15, 2010)

bottle


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 17, 2010)

...how does bottle fit in?

anyway, tricked (this makes no sense) prank?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 12, 2010)

All wrong.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 15, 2010)

tricked twins?


----------



## Blazie (Jul 15, 2010)

Brainwave! It's tricked twice. =) And hour glass. And above that, noon hour?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, yes, and no.


----------



## Blazie (Jul 16, 2010)

Ripe hour?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 23, 2010)

twice baked
rush hour


----------



## Blazie (Aug 2, 2010)

If Sonic's right, sugar rush.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 3, 2010)

Provided Blazie's right, then *cane sugar*.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 12, 2011)

Bringing this back.

Cane, sugar, and rush are right. All others are wrong.


----------



## Blazie (Feb 12, 2011)

:D I remember thiiiis!

Uh. All I've got is...twice baked, baked cane? Baked cane doesn't sound right, but meh.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 12, 2011)

No.


----------

